# What is the best way to store ReelWings - Delete this post



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

I have great success using reelwings, they just take up so much room to prevent damage to them. Anyone have anything they do to reduce space they take up?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

hang them in the trailer.


----------



## Gooseklr2004 (Feb 7, 2014)

Best place to store real wings is in the air above a used car lot.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

You are the first person i found that has had success with em, actually the guy who makes him has success, my experience is store em in a dumpster :lol:

I used a piece of rope tied to the beams of my shop and had all them hanging in a long row.


----------



## juviesoup (Feb 21, 2015)

I permanently stored all of mine in a landfill.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

juviesoup said:


> I permanently stored all of mine in a landfill.


Lol - I was going to suggest a garbage can! :beer:


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

the professor said:


> hang them in the trailer.


Don't have a trailer i like sticking with sillos to roll in one pickup if possible but thanks. RW add great motion and obviously the few others that posted on here must hunt strictly adults who hardly decoy into anything...........So thank you for the input professor. I can't believe how this site is used to just rip on peoples product maybe if i have great success with them you need to change up how you use them.


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

I store my Reel Wings in a large, deep Rubbermaid 32-gallon tote. I can stack several Reel Wing 360s on the bottom with the poles, and then place 3-Reel Wings on top of them. You will have to angle the Reel Wings to get them to fit in. The Rubbermaid totes are about $19.00 from Fleet Farm.

IMO, Reel Wing products are another option for motion in the spread. I don't use them every time, but when I do, they certainly liven up the spread.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

TINGER said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> > hang them in the trailer.
> ...


The guy is a crook who steals patented technology and fails at copying it yet still claiming it works. This guy is no better than Foiles. His whole company belongs in the trash.


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> TINGER said:
> 
> 
> > the professor said:
> ...


unbelievable how things spin out of control on some of these things, just simply wanted ideas for storing them really, so...........


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> TINGER said:
> 
> 
> > the professor said:
> ...


How do you know he steals. I have never seen any other decoy that looks anywhere close to a Reelwing.What technology has he stolen???


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

KEN W said:


> teamflightstoppersND said:
> 
> 
> > TINGER said:
> ...


He pedels UV paint that is not actually UV reflective. He does not have the patent to the paint nor to use the UV paint on decoys he sells.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> He pedels UV paint that is not actually UV reflective.


I'm missing something. Why would you want reflective?


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Birds see UV light and normal paint absorbs the UV light. The real deal paint is called UVison and is used by flambeau on their decoys. The paint makes decoys look more realistic to real birds.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was thinking that, but when I buy new camo for bow hunting I first wash them in uv killer. I was surprised that for geese one wanted more uv.


----------



## mcqude (Mar 11, 2013)

These guys go on any site to bash reel wings because he kicked en off a field and are butt hurt. And he drives around with an escalade with piles of dead geese blah. Blah blah. Sounds like he won and got you kicked off the good spots...why don't you spend your energy on lame guides who say they scout but just grind people through burned out fields because they just want your money..sounds like that's a better and bigger scam....ya reel wings can be a pain but I've seen them work and yes i have shot them out of frustration...I know a wave of bashing will come my way now. But at least if you buy some reel wings you still have a decoy at the end of the day. The lame guide services leave you with a sore arse and without a gratuitous reach around and oh ya where's my tip????


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

mcqude said:


> These guys go on any site to bash reel wings because he kicked en off a field and are butt hurt. And he drives around with an escalade with piles of dead geese blah. Blah blah. Sounds like he won and got you kicked off the good spots...why don't you spend your energy on lame guides who say they scout but just grind people through burned out fields because they just want your money..sounds like that's a better and bigger scam....ya reel wings can be a pain but I've seen them work and yes i have shot them out of frustration...I know a wave of bashing will come my way now. But at least if you buy some reel wings you still have a decoy at the end of the day. The lame guide services leave you with a sore arse and without a gratuitous reach around and oh ya where's my tip????


Your post says nothing about what I am complaining about. I have never met the guy or have ever had a run in. Who are you directing this at?


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

he isn't saying he created the paint just like he isn't saying he made the avian x fullbodies, he simply sells it on his site. Cabelas sells the exact same paint.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

TINGER said:


> he isn't saying he created the paint just like he isn't saying he made the avian x fullbodies, he simply sells it on his site. Cabelas sells the exact same paint.


He sells bird vision paint which is fake uv paint. That is his brand and he owns the fake product.


----------



## snowthrower (Feb 25, 2015)

If anybody wants a good laugh you should watch Scott give his demonstration on how to blow a snow goose call! :lol:


----------

